# boobies!



## spain (May 28, 2005)

http://www.bobleroi.co.uk/ScrapBook/EMRParty270603/boobs.gif

let see if this works


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

nearly!!!

how can i post that as a pic?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

spain said:


> http://www.bobleroi.co.uk/ScrapBook/EMRParty270603/boobs.gif
> 
> let see if this works


What, like that?

How is that a joke?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

:!:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

:?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Looks like plastic to me


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

bloody hell you bunch of grumpy sods, it was just a funny pic and there didnÂ´t seem to be an appropriate title to post it under like "bouncing tit pics".

sorry for trying to make an evening a bit more tit-tastic


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Not a grumpy sod, just trying to see where the humour is :? .... joke?

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

spain said:


> bloody hell you bunch of grumpy sods, it was just a funny pic and there didnÂ´t seem to be an appropriate title to post it under like "bouncing tit pics".
> 
> sorry for trying to make an evening a bit more tit-tastic












:roll: :wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

I'd guess NEVER


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Bennie Hill.................. now I get it :idea:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

slg said:


> spain said:
> 
> 
> > bloody hell you bunch of grumpy sods, it was just a funny pic and there didnÂ´t seem to be an appropriate title to post it under like "bouncing tit pics".
> ...


Now thats a funny pic :lol: :lol:


----------

